# You Are Invited



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

I am having a celebration of Bailee's life now.  I am playing Enya music.  I've got lots of Chinese food for anyone who wants it.  

Little Bailee had a very happy life.  She loved to fly all around the rooms over and over just gliding, took her quite awhile to  learn to fly but when 

she did she was so good at it.  She loved to play with her toys for hours.  Her short time here was very happy and she was loved so much by 

Danny and I.  Danny is singing to the Enya music "Sail Away.."


So have a refreshment and enjoy the cuisine, times were very good to Bailee though she will be sorely missed she had it great.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2016)

You're sweet little girl will never be forgotten, you were blessed to have her, and she you. I'll enjoy a couple of spring egg rolls in honor of her life.  :love_heart:





_Good-bye pretty Bailee
We'll miss you so much;

Lovely yellow feathers
So soft to the touch;

You kept Danny so happy
He loved you, that's true;

Now that you're gone
He'll be lonely missing you.

Your family was blessed
You brought such delight;

Now you rest peacefully
The end of your flight;

But always feel the comfort
and always know the true love;

You're not alone at all
Although you're up above.

The loving hearts that miss you
Will forever hold you dear;

Your life was very special
We'll miss having you near.

Sweet little Bailee
Don't be afraid,

You're nestled with a love
That will never go away.
_​


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you so much SB, that is beautiful!  Brought tears to my eyes.  That is so very nice.  

I had a spring roll, and some boneless spareribs and some eggdrop wonton soup.  There is still plenty more and also some Moo Goo Gai Pan.

We are still listening to Enya and watching the videos on our new smart tv.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

I copied that beautiful  poem to my open office.

Here is some Enya:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2016)

My apology Ruth, I spelled her name wrong and have corrected it.


----------



## maggiemae (Sep 27, 2016)

Ruthanne, I will have some of that egg drop soup if you have any left and help you celebrate Bailee's life!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes, I would like to join the celebration of her life also. So much better than dwelling on her death.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> My apology Ruth, I spelled her name wrong and have corrected it.


I didn't even notice.  But thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


>


This is very nice, thanks!  And thanks for being here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

maggiemae said:


> Ruthanne, I will have some of that egg drop soup if you have any left and help you celebrate Bailee's life!


Yes maggiemae there is plenty left, have some.  Thanks for being here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Yes, I would like to join the celebration of her life also. So much better than dwelling on her death.


Thank you Ruth.  She had a good life and was a really happy little baby bird.  I called her my Bailee baby all the time.  She got Danny to start playing with the toys again.  They have lots of toys to play with.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 27, 2016)

Sitting shiva, I have brought the most incredible apple cake. Oh and the Honey Jack Daniels...here pass a slice and a sip.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Sitting shiva, I have brought the most incredible apple cake. Oh and the Honey Jack Daniels...here pass a slice and a sip.


Hi  Leslie, thanks for coming.  Ooh, apple cake, yum!  That sip of JD sounds like a good idea!


----------



## maggiemae (Sep 27, 2016)

Pass the Jack Fur!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's some more music for y'all:


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you all for coming to the celebration of little Bailee baby's life.  She would have loved it!!  Blessings to you all!


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm sorry about Bailee Ruthanne. Hugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 28, 2016)

chic said:


> I'm sorry about Bailee Ruthanne. Hugs. View attachment 32364


Thank you chic, that is beautiful!


----------

